# Grizzly - axle or bearing?



## droptrd (May 1, 2014)

Hi All. My buddy has an 09 griz 550. Its making a clicking in the left rear. It doesn't matter if straight or turning or forward or reverse. Would this be an axle or bearing? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Most likely the axle.


----------

